# Is the President Day Sale for Bolt 500GB OTA?



## no2com (Feb 6, 2004)

I just received an email about a factory renewed Bolt 500GB. But I can not determine which model it is. I already have two of the Roamio's that I bought several years ago. But have not kept up with new Tivo DVRs.

Save up to $420! TiVo Presidents Day Sale - Limited time only.

Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Also see:
SKIP to an upgraded TiVo & Save


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

no2com said:


> I just received an email about a factory renewed Bolt 500GB. But I can not determine which model it is. I already have two of the Roamio's that I bought several years ago. But have not kept up with new Tivo DVRs.
> 
> Save up to $420! TiVo Presidents Day Sale - Limited time only.
> 
> Thanks.


| TiVo

The TiVo-renewed BOLT 500 GB is an all-in-one home entertainment system that enables you to watch live TV using *cable or an HD antenna (sold separately), 
*


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

This is a fantastic deal. I just ordered one. The discount on the all in service is very substantial. For $360 I got the Bolt, a three year warranty, and the VOX remote. I suspect these units will sell out very quickly.


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

Only three threads on the sale? You've let me down, TCF. You've let me down.

Still time, I suppose.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Note that the sale also offers a steep discount on the VOX Remote, just $20, when bundled with a DVR purchase. (per @pogopogo post)


----------



## cyxodus (Feb 23, 2019)

stile99 said:


> Only three threads on the sale? You've let me down, TCF. You've let me down.


Looks good but I recently bought two TiVo Bolts (500 gigs) for $55 off Letgo.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Nice prices if theses fit your needs!


----------



## douglaskeene (Feb 8, 2008)

How can you get the 3TB version with lifetime service? Who wants 500gb? They had a much better deal in the past to upgrade lifetime for $99. There are other services that are making tivo obsolete.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

wah


----------



## ness282 (Oct 23, 2010)

douglaskeene said:


> How can you get the 3TB version with lifetime service? Who wants 500gb? They had a much better deal in the past to upgrade lifetime for $99. There are other services that are making tivo obsolete.


That was a lifetime service transfer. This deal was for a new lifetime service.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

These are refurb units. Still a steal for $279 with Lifetime included. I bought a similar deal 3 years ago when they blew out a bunch of Roamios with 500GB drives for $300 (including Lifetime). I upgraded the drive to 3TB and never looked back. Still running strong. 

Just checked and too late now .. deal seems to be sold out.


----------

